# Orijen causing gas :/



## muge la fleur (Jul 12, 2009)

Hi everyone!

I have a serious problem. I have a 5 month old Golden Retriever. I used to feed him Pro Plan, but after having read so many great reviews on Orijen, i decided to switch. Bender -my boy- loves it and he is very happy with it, but i can't say the same thing for myself. Ever since we switched to it, he has this reaaaally reaaaally bad gas problem. He farts and belches all the time and his stool smells like i've been feeding him with onions and garlic. Is it just my boy or is there anyone else with the same problem?

Is there a way to fix this? *Don't tell me to stop feeding him Orijen, it's the best dog food out there.

Thanks in advance.

M*


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

How long have you been feeding the Orijen? Did you mix the old dogfood with the new to do a slow introduction to his system? or did you switch cold turkey?


----------



## muge la fleur (Jul 12, 2009)

It's been 10 days now. I bought the Orijen the day he finished the Pro Plan, so there wasn't really an introduction period. He had Pro Plan in the morning and Orijen in the evening. I read somewhere that gas problem occurs when the dog eats real fast -Because of all the air he is swallowing along with his food.- and that's exactly what my boy does. So maybe that's it? -still doesn't explain the stinking stool though.-


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Usually dogs need to be introduced to a new dogfood slowly so they don't get the intestinal upset. Mixing the old food with the new food helps to do that for a period of 10-14 days. It could be that he eats real fast, or that he is cleansing his system of the old food junk that is in there. Make sure that you feed much less of the Orijen then of the Pro Plan, and maybe feed in smaller quantities throughout the day to help with the fast eating.


----------



## BabyHusky (Jul 21, 2008)

i'm pretty certain your pup is having gas since you did a total food swap on him. theres a big difference between pro plan and orijen so his body is making the switch. as whiteleo said, there should have been about a two week period where you mixed his food to slowly make the change. either way, he should be fine after his body fully gets used to it.

also, keep in mind...not all dog food agrees with every dog. orijen is one of the best, but there is a chance that your dog will not do well on it which means you'll have to switch. just don't set it in stone that you don't want to switch =) good luck to you and your pup.


----------

